# Coffee is absolutely ghastly.



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I mentioned this on the Tea thread below. Discuss.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No, it is not, everyone his / her taste.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't care for it. I find it to be one of the most overrated things in the world, up there with dogs as pets


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Too much coffee is bad, but I don't know of how coffee can be ghastly. Or is ghastly being used in a different meaning that I from America understand?

With the exception of about 4 months when I temporarily quit, I have been drinking several cups of coffee per day for 40 years and love it!

Just plain old black coffee. Regular strength. Nothing fancy. No Starbucks. No flavorings.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Agreed--and I drink at least four cups per day.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach would certainly have disagreed with you! He wrote a whole Cantata devoted to the joys of coffee.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Also, Beethoven loved coffee and he carefully counted out 60 beans every morning for his daily dose. In fact, I've come across some websites that tell people to drink 60 beans worth of coffee every morning, in order to copy the routine that contributed to Beethoven's greatness! If only it were truly so easy to find the recipe for genius... :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

You might be asking for more than you want to know, MarkW. Coffee has an amazing effect on me. I can drink one 12 oz. coffee and have to run to the toilet to pee out a Big Gulp all day. Not only that, but it makes my urine smell like coffee for like a week. Nothing else seems to do this to me except coffee. So, no, I do not drink coffee.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Tristan said:


> I don't care for it. I find it to be one of the most overrated things in the world, up there with dogs as pets


Oi!

I agree about coffee, though.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I too despise coffee in all forms EXCEPT cappuccino. Even there, my standards are so low that I usually drink an instant mix. I refuse to pay an arm and a leg for Starbucks, and so far, have never been to one as long as I've lived. I make a really bad millennial.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> You might be asking for more than you want to know, MarkW. Coffee has an amazing effect on me. I can drink one 12 oz. coffee and have to run to the toilet to pee out a Big Gulp all day. Not only that, but it makes my urine smell like coffee for like a week. Nothing else seems to do this to me except coffee. So, no, I do not drink coffee.


You should switch brands of coffee. Something isn't right about the one you are drinking.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I never had any liking for coffee until I was 27 . . . at that particular time I was working as a driver for a charter bus company. 

I will have coffee with breakfast when we are eating out . . . I do not use cream or sugar!! And I do not go for any foreign flavours ... just pure black coffee.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't drink coffee but I do make it every day for my wife who finds coffee delicious and necessary. She's not fussy - likes Starbucks very strong.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

I make an Americano every morning, grinding the beans for my espresso machine. Today I'll be using Bruce and Luke's Hardwicke Circus blend. No sugar, a little milk.

View attachment 94591


Then I might walk the dog I keep as a pet!
View attachment 94592


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Add whisky and its fine


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love my coffee (black in the morning, black or cappuccino in the afternoon) and my dog.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I much prefer coffee to tea. A cup of good coffee is a thing of beauty.

Dogs are OK, but cats FTW every time.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Coffee yes, pets no. BTW do you realise that the word 'pets' is an anagram?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like an extra shot with my extra shot


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Without coffee, one of my favourite poets Alexander Pope wouldn't have been able to write. He tipped servants at the various country houses he visited to make coffee for him at all hours. It may have kept him awake, but it also helped him to cope with the pain & disability caused by his tuberculosis of the spine. He praises coffee in The Rape of the Lock*, imo the greatest 'longer' poem in the English language. It is exquisite - perfect.

So, as a Catholic & lover of poetry, I'm bound to love 'Pope's Delight'. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_* 
Coffee, which makes the politician wise,
And see through all things with his half-shut eyes._


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Coffee + cocoa + milk


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I am a coffee connoisseur. When I travel, the first thing I look for (after a good clean brothel) is a mom & pop coffee boutique. Then I wind up drinking straight triple espressos all day!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Coffee + cocoa + milk


Instead of milk and cocoa, add some Kahlúa.

Then you will be ready for some seriously atonal music.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I love it but our cat always behaves as if he pooped when he finds a coffeestain on the floor, he has to cover it up...something like this...


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Obviously, I was being flip.  I've never been able to stand the taste of coffee. About once a year when I was working, a well meaning co-worker attending a same meeting, would bring me a cup as a nice gesture, and I would smile my thanks and sip it manfully, and spend the rest of the day with a horrible coffee taste in my mouth. Once, an Argentinian conductor treated me and a co-worker to a cup of espresso -- which I tasted for weeks.  I'd rather eat gravel.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm a coffeeholic! Love my coffee!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Without coffee, one of my favourite poets Alexander Pope wouldn't have been able to write.


I do drink a cup of coffee in the morning as I begin composing. It makes the process start off smoothly.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm on my third cup today--garbage instant coffee, no less.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> You should switch brands of coffee. Something isn't right about the one you are drinking.


You mean Sanka isn't the good stuff? :lol: No, no, it's probably Starbucks. I don't keep coffee at the house or else I'd have to take residence in the bathroom, but every once in a while I get forced to stop at Starbucks or some place like that. It's a regret that stays with me for a while!

I guess I'll just stick to Yoo-Hoo!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Hear hear

I have it perhaps once in two years literally, and usually on a whim, if I am out. Always a bad idea. Last time I had it in February which was perhaps at 3pm middle of the day and I didn't sleep a wink all night afterwards, and at 7 am in the morning I was still like a hyperactive freak and did all work by 9am which usually takes me to do till noon. I started slowing down by 3-4 pm. It makes me too hyperactive for two days almost, I don't know if it's normal and have a bit of a headache too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> You mean Sanka isn't the good stuff? :lol: No, no, it's probably Starbucks. I don't keep coffee at the house or else I'd have to take residence in the bathroom, but every once in a while I get forced to stop at Starbucks or some place like that. It's a regret that stays with me for a while!
> 
> I guess I'll just stick to Yoo-Hoo!


Sanka is decrepit.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Bach would certainly have disagreed with you! He wrote a whole Cantata devoted to the joys of coffee.


One of his dullest works, IMO. Bach shoulda stayed away from the humor game. Wasn't his thing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> You mean Sanka isn't the good stuff? :lol: No, no, it's probably Starbucks. I don't keep coffee at the house or else I'd have to take residence in the bathroom, but every once in a while I get forced to stop at Starbucks or some place like that. It's a regret that stays with me for a while!
> 
> I guess I'll just stick to Yoo-Hoo!


My grandparents owned a bakery and I used to go there as a kid for fresh donuts every Sunday. They served a synthetic coffee called Postum. I wonder if anyone ever heard of it? Some kind of cereal concoction, supposed to taste like coffee.

Postum made Sanka look gourmet.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> My grandparents owned a bakery and I used to go there as a kid for fresh donuts every Sunday. They served a synthetic coffee called Postum. I wonder if anyone ever heard of it? Some kind of cereal concoction, supposed to taste like coffee.
> 
> Postum made Sanka look gourmet.


Synthetic coffee? How can that be! I feel like you're playing Postum with me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Synthetic coffee? How can that be! I feel like you're playing Postum with me.


It was made from cereal. That's all I know. I don't believe my grandparents were attempting to poison me. They had no way of knowing that I hate Liszt, Bruckner and Schubert. They were oblivious to classical music.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> It was made from cereal. That's all I know. I don't believe my grandparents were attempting to poison me. They had no way of knowing that I hate Liszt, Bruckner and Schubert. They were oblivious to classical music.


They must have seen it coming!










Mr. Coffee Nerves looks like he could have been a Russian composer. Boris Tchaikovsky maybe?

As far as synthetic foods go, my favorite is Ayds. It's too bad they never made an Ayds milk chocolate drink.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Also, Beethoven loved coffee and he carefully counted out 60 beans every morning for his daily dose. In fact, I've come across some websites that tell people to drink 60 beans worth of coffee every morning, in order to copy the routine that contributed to Beethoven's greatness! If only it were truly so easy to find the recipe for genius... :lol:


A recipe for a bad tempered genius.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Also, Beethoven loved coffee and he carefully counted out 60 beans every morning for his daily dose. In fact, I've come across some websites that tell people to drink 60 beans worth of coffee every morning, in order to copy the routine that contributed to Beethoven's greatness! If only it were truly so easy to find the recipe for genius... :lol:


So he died on my birthday and we both love/loved coffee. Interesting.

I wonder which grinder he used? I don't believe Krups went back to 1800.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> They must have seen it coming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. That's it. Good old Postum. So it had little or no caffeine. That was the angle to get people to buy it.

My grandparents were both nervous wrecks. They surely didn't need regular coffee.

Looks like one of those two in the photo will be sleeping on the couch tonight!! :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Marinera said:


> A recipe for a bad tempered genius.












It says Joneses, but they mean Beethoven. Beethoven probably would have sounded like Mozart if he had Postum.



hpowders said:


> Yes. That's it. Good old Postum. So it had little or no caffeine. That was the angle to get people to buy it.
> 
> My grandparents were both nervous wrecks. They surely didn't need regular coffee.


Maybe your granddad was this Brahms wanna-be:










That wannabe is no Brahms if he doesn't want to be cranky though.

It seems that Postum came out of Battle Creek, MI, just like the Kellogg's cereal brand. The founders of Kellogg's were some interesting people. Here's a snippet of their ways according to Wikipedia:



> At the Battle Creek Sanitarium, Kellogg held classes on food preparation for homemakers. Sanitarium visitors engaged in breathing exercises and mealtime marches to promote proper digestion of food throughout the day. Because Kellogg was a staunch supporter of phototherapy, the sanitarium also made use of artificial sunbaths.
> 
> Kellogg made sure that the bowel of each and every patient was plied with water, from above and below. His favorite device was an enema machine that could rapidly instill several gallons of water in a series of enemas. Every water enema was followed by a pint of yogurt-half was eaten, the other half was administered by enema, "thus planting the protective germs where they are most needed and may render most effective service." The yogurt served to replace the intestinal flora of the bowel, creating what Kellogg claimed was a squeaky-clean intestine.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Harvey_Kellogg

Forget about coffee, we really should be taking yogurt enemas (by machine!) each morning.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> So he died on my birthday and we both love/loved coffee. Interesting.
> 
> I wonder which grinder he used? I don't believe Krupps went back to 1800.


Very subtle

I really haven't expected a grinder themed detour in the second line.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> It says Joneses, but they mean Beethoven. Beethoven probably would have sounded like Mozart if he had Postum.
> 
> Maybe your granddad was this Brahms wanna-be:
> 
> ...


You don't?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"That's only your opinion, and nothing more."

*


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> You don't?


No, I'm too busy eating Kellogg's Corn Flakes. It helps me keep my socks clean.

From the same Wikipedia article above (with happy socking substituted for the censored real word):



> Kellogg thought that happy socks was the worst evil one could commit; he often referred to it as "self-abuse". He was a leader of the anti-happy socking movement, and promoted extreme measures to prevent happy socking. In addition, Kellogg thought that diet played a huge role in happy socks and that a bland diet would decrease excitability and prevent happy socking. Thus, Kellogg invented Corn Flakes breakfast cereal in 1878. He hoped that feeding children this plain cereal every morning would help to combat the urges of "self-abuse".


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Harvey_Kellogg

I'm guessing the rooster on the box does not symbolize something else! :lol: I'm not sure if I even want to know what Snap, Crackle, and Pop are supposed to do!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Sanka is decrepit.


I know a guy who in the military would for lack of time just dump the Sanka packet in his mouth for his morning caffeine fix. Ugh!  That is horrible!

CORRECTION: Not Sanka, but instant coffee packet.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> I know a guy who in the military would for lack of time just dump the Sanka packet in his mouth for his morning caffeine fix. Ugh!  That is horrible!


 Did he realize that Sanka is decaffeinated?

I'm sure we've all done that with Kool-Aid at least once though!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I like cold coffee with milk not much else.caffeine addicts love coffee because they get high from it.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Too much coffee is bad, but I don't know of how coffee can be ghastly. Or is ghastly being used in a different meaning that I from America understand?
> 
> With the exception of about 4 months when I temporarily quit, I have been drinking several cups of coffee per day for 40 years and love it!
> 
> Just plain old black coffee. Regular strength. Nothing fancy. No Starbucks. No flavorings.





Blancrocher said:


> Agreed--and I drink at least four cups per day.


That's me exactly, including the 4 month layoff (back during the early 1970s, as I remember). For the past decade or more, my morning ritual has been to get up earlier than my wife, grind the beans, brew the coffee timed to be ready by the time she gets up, 
read the newspaper over a cup or two, then start the day. I rarely buy coffee while out and about, but when it is available as a freebie (Trader Joe's, some kind of meeting or conference, the bank or wherever), I'll indulge, all to the equivalent of 4 cups a day.
That's a discipline after recovering from a time when I was editting a weekly newspaper. On deadline days, I would consume an industrial sized pot of the stuff, and only somewhat less than that while out and about. When it got to the point I couldn't ignore the signals of alarm my body was sending me, I quite cold turkey and stayed off it 4 months. But since I never stopped considering coffee one of the essentials of life, I resumed under the conditions noted above, and have so remained ever since.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> I'm on my third cup today--garbage instant coffee, no less.


I'd rather drink tea than instant coffee. Actually, I like tea, only less so than coffee. If coffee is not available or practical, tea does me fine.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

hpowders said:


> My grandparents owned a bakery and I used to go there as a kid for fresh donuts every Sunday. They served a synthetic coffee called Postum. I wonder if anyone ever heard of it? Some kind of cereal concoction, supposed to taste like coffee.
> 
> Postum made Sanka look gourmet.


Actually, once you get rid of the idea it's supposed to be a coffee substitute, Postum isn't bad for its own character.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I know a guy who in the military would for lack of time just dump the Sanka packet in his mouth for his morning caffeine fix. Ugh!  That is horrible!


I've yet to taste any decaf that I didn't want to spit out.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> Actually, once you get rid of the idea it's supposed to be a coffee substitute, Postum isn't bad for its own character.


As a kid I drank it. It wasn't bad. Much better tasting than decaf.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I love black coffee. Just sayin!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mtmailey said:


> I like cold coffee with milk not much else.caffeine addicts love coffee because they get high from it.


It has no effect on me. When I don't have my three cups of strong black coffee daily, THAT affects me!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Merl said:


> I love black coffee. Just sayin!


I hear you bro! :clap:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


>


Not THAT IS GHASTLY. Why didn't you post that in the threat titled, Creepy pictures to darken your night?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> Did he realize that Sanka is decaffeinated?
> 
> I'm sure we've all done that with Kool-Aid at least once though!


Sorry, not Sanka, but instant coffee.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This list would have to be emended for some of you, then?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mtmailey said:


> I like cold coffee with milk not much else.caffeine addicts love coffee because they get high from it.


Mine must be hot but also milk, also hot .


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I drink coffee. Too. Much. 6-7 cups in the morning, then maybe 4-5 during the day.

I was once 6 months away from my precious coffee. Most dull and gray time of my life.

But I don't drink alcohol at all! So am I even??


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lenny said:


> I drink coffee. Too. Much. 6-7 cups in the morning, then maybe 4-5 during the day.
> 
> I was once 6 months away from my precious coffee. Most dull and gray time of my life.
> 
> But I don't drink alcohol at all! So am I even??


That seems a bit excessive, but I have known other folks to do the same. A guy I worked with (retired now) told me he drinks about 15 cups a day. But I would think you would need to move your desk to the bathroom. If I drank that much coffee I would be constantly in the bathroom.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Florestan said:


> That seems a bit excessive, but I have known other folks to do the same. A guy I worked with (retired now) told me he drinks about 15 cups a day. But I would think you would need to move your desk to the bathroom. If I drank that much coffee I would be constantly in the bathroom.


Haha! I'm not there yet, but I find the impression of me working in a shower because of excessive coffee consumption hilarious. 

I wonder how Beethoven managed this issue in the 19th century.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

There would be a lot less people in lyrca on the weekends riding bicycles if they didn't drink coffee


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I don't count out exactly 60 beans a day like Beethoven is supposed to have, but I am pretty persnickety about my coffee.

Not my first cup though. As far as the first cup, I just need it. Bad breath is better than no breath as they say. But once I am alive and kicking I like real good coffee.

Bach is supposed to have said "Bring me a bowl of coffee before I turn in to a goat", which I hope is true, because I have started to say it.

Coffee is ghastly, but mornings without it are more ghastly.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Lenny said:


> Haha! I'm not there yet, but I find the impression of me working in a shower because of excessive coffee consumption hilarious.
> 
> I wonder how Beethoven managed this issue in the 19th century.


I've read that he kept a chamber pot next to his piano, so that he had easy access while composing. He didn't want to have to go into a different room to use the facilities - he wanted to stay at the piano to maintain the "flow" of his inspiration (so to speak).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I've read that he kept a chamber pot next to his piano, so that he had easy access while composing. He didn't want to have to go into a different room to use the facilities - he wanted to stay at the piano to maintain the "flow" of his inspiration (so to speak).


Must have been very aromatic


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Lenny said:


> I drink coffee. Too. Much. 6-7 cups in the morning, then maybe 4-5 during the day.
> 
> I was once 6 months away from my precious coffee. Most dull and gray time of my life.
> 
> But I don't drink alcohol at all! So am I even??


With that quantity of coffee, not close to even. Coffee and alchohol are polar opposites. Drink both, and you are even. They cancel each other out. Abstain from one or the other, and you are committed to the one you choose, which in your case would be the jitters instead of the stupor. As one on your side of this divide, I say you have chosen wisely. But I'm hooked, so how would I know?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

znapschatz said:


> With that quantity of coffee, not close to even. Coffee and alchohol are polar opposites. Drink both, and you are even. They cancel each other out. Abstain from one or the other, and you are committed to the one you choose, which in your case would be the jitters instead of the stupor. As one on your side of this divide, I say you have chosen wisely. But I'm hooked, so how would I know?


Even in what way. I would not want to be on the road with a guy driving who just downed 12 beers even if he chased it with 12 large cups of coffee.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Add whisky and its fine


A dark roast coffee with a shot of Knob Creek bourbon - works well for me. Makes everyone more interesting and keeps me awake to talk with them.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

When I practice the piano, my tempo is somewhat influenced by how much caffeine I've had. It's crazy how I often play pieces at vastly different tempos, depending on whether I've been drinking regular or decaf! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I've read that he kept a chamber pot next to his piano, so that he had easy access while composing. He didn't want to have to go into a different room to use the facilities - he wanted to stay at the piano to maintain the "flow" of his inspiration (so to speak).


Wow! I do the same thing with my computer chair. I don't want to miss any posts!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> When I practice the piano, my tempo is somewhat influenced by how much caffeine I've had. It's crazy how I often play pieces at vastly different tempos, depending on whether I've been drinking regular or decaf! :lol:


Ha! Ha! You could play the Minute Waltz in 53 seconds after a triple espresso! :lol::lol:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Wow! I do the same thing with my computer chair. I don't want to miss any posts!!!


WOW! You deserve a TC award.......and a new chair


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

JeffD said:


> A dark roast coffee with a shot of Knob Creek bourbon - works well for me. Makes everyone more interesting and keeps me awake to talk with them.


Grappa, which is also ghastly, can be a fine addition to a cup of coffee, imo.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So how many cups did Beethoven's 60 beans make anyway? I'm guessing 2 or 3 cups, but that could be off.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> When I practice the piano, my tempo is somewhat influenced by how much caffeine I've had. It's crazy how I often play pieces at vastly different tempos, depending on whether I've been drinking regular or decaf! :lol:


Be careful when you start studying 4:33


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Florestan said:


> That seems a bit excessive, but I have known other folks to do the same. A guy I worked with (retired now) told me he drinks about 15 cups a day. But I would think you would need to move your desk to the bathroom. If I drank that much coffee I would be constantly in the bathroom.


I know someone who drinks really a lot of coffee, by only 8am he drinks 4 or 5 esspresso shots. He sleeps maybe 3-4 hours a day and the rest he subsists with coffee, too busy for bathrooms, probably his body burns coffee like a fuel. Though that could be esspressos, he goes for the strongest stuff with the least amount of water.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vasks said:


> WOW! You deserve a TC award.......and a new chair


All I want for Christmas is an 18 karat gold chamber pot.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Grappa, which is also ghastly, can be a fine addition to a cup of coffee, imo.


Thanks for the advice, but I already have more than enough things to Grappa-le with.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Ants are repelled by coffee grounds, fwiw.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Ants are repelled by coffee grounds, fwiw.


Thanks. I just sprinkled some all over the house, even on my grandpa and uncle, but not on my favorite ant.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

KenOC said:


> So how many cups did Beethoven's 60 beans make anyway? I'm guessing 2 or 3 cups, but that could be off.


My understanding is one cup. But that may have been a mug.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I have a friend who is a painter/photographer/illustrator. In his studio he makes this horrible coffee. He pulls out an old beat up blue with white spatter enamelware camping coffee pot. No basket, no lid. Throws in some grounds, pours in some water, puts it on the hot plate to boil. After boiling a minute or two or three or four, he takes it off and puts this ugly brown never been washed rag over the top. Using the rag as a filter, he pours out two cups of coffee. I wanted to be polite so I drank it. 

Truth be told I could have developed a taste for it, vile as it was. Had it been Dunkin Donuts I would have complained, but some how in this studio in an old industrial building, with my friend working on a still life painting, it kind of made sense.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

During college I was working a summer job and had taken a coffee maker, but it broke. I happened to have a tea ball, so used it to make my morning coffee. Nasty stuff, but it did the job.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> Ants are repelled by coffee grounds, fwiw.


Fresh grounds or used?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

JeffD said:


> I have a friend who is a painter/photographer/illustrator. In his studio he makes this horrible coffee. He pulls out an old beat up blue with white spatter enamelware camping coffee pot. No basket, no lid. Throws in some grounds, pours in some water, puts it on the hot plate to boil. After boiling a minute or two or three or four, he takes it off and puts this ugly brown never been washed rag over the top. Using the rag as a filter, he pours out two cups of coffee. I wanted to be polite so I drank it.
> 
> Truth be told I could have developed a taste for it, vile as it was. Had it been Dunkin Donuts I would have complained, but some how in this studio in an old industrial building, with my friend working on a still life painting, it kind of made sense.


He sounds like a more civilized version of one of my grandma's acquaintances. My grandparents were invited to a dinner at my grandma's coworker's house, sometimes in 60's. And I don't remember what that coworker was filtering, not coffee, but some other brew perhaps, definitely food grade and meant for human consumption, but he and his wife were using women's underwear panties. And this really happened, I am not joking.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Marinera said:


> I know someone who drinks really a lot of coffee, by only 8am he drinks 4 or 5 esspresso shots. He sleeps maybe 3-4 hours a day and the rest he subsists with coffee, too busy for bathrooms, probably his body burns coffee like a fuel. Though that could be esspressos, he goes for the strongest stuff with the least amount of water.


Sounds like a decent guy! I sleep 5-6 hours a day, but I don't drink esspresso.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

LOL yes funny


----------

